# Peer interface NOT going down with 82599 10G NIC



## kiransaiv (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a 10G DAC cable, connecting 10G 82599 NIC ports in two FreeBSD machines back-to-back. When I bring down the interface in one machine, the interface link in the peer machine is NOT going down.

Network topology:

FreeBSD machine(M1)                                                                          FreeBSD machine(M2)
10G  NIC port      <-------------10G DAC cable -------------------------->     10G NIC port


Register settings :
bit IXGBE_ESDP_SDP3 of register IXGBE_ESDP is set to disable tx laser, when tried to bring down the interface.

Any clues why interface on the peer is not brought down?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

kiransaiv said:
			
		

> Linux machine(M1)                                                                             Linux machine(M2)


I thought they were FreeBSD? FreeBSD is NOT a Linux. And what version of FreeBSD are you using? Different versions may have different versions of drivers.


----------



## kiransaiv (Feb 27, 2014)

@SirDice,

Yes, they were FreeBSD machines. Not linux machines.
Mistakenly wrote linux (being habitual of working in linux).

Both are running FreeBSD 6.3


----------



## mix_room (Mar 3, 2014)

6.3 is very old and is not supported. I would try upgrading.


----------



## kiransaiv (Mar 4, 2014)

mix_room said:
			
		

> 6.3 is very old and is not supported. I would try upgrading.



@mix_room
I tried with FBSD 8.4 as well. Still observing the same behaviour.


----------

